# UFC 192 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next PPV event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 192 takes place in one week starting at appr. 6:00 PM ET or 10:00 PM GMT. The LHW title is on the line live from the Toyota Center in Houston, Texas! Here we go!










Since the champ, hixxy, signed up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Daniel Cormier vs. Alexander Gustafsson
> Ryan Bader vs. Rashad Evans
> Shawn Jordan vs. Ruslan Magomedov
> Ali Bagautinov vs. Joseph Benavidez
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results pg 13

hixxy (50-30-3) vs Joabbuac (6-4)

Main Card

boatoar (34-12-1) vs dudeabides (48-53-1)
ClydebankBlitz (7-8) vs CupCake (7-11)
Bknmax (40-49-1) vs Andrus (14-23)
John8204 (35-25-1) vs Leed (0-0)
Couchwarrior (3-2) vs AlanS (10-3)
*










*Members signed up:

AlanS
Couchwarrior
John8204
Leed
Andrus
ClydebankBlitz
hixxy
boatoar
CupCake
UFC_OWNS
Bknmax
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Oct. 3rd by 6:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Love this card... sign me up for that title shot after i beat Clyde tonight


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm in and 3-1 my last 4, keep on running Hixxy let me know when you wan't to face the real Champ or get the easy W again from the rookies.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Im in, title fight against emelienenko fedor


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In, and will defend.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

First ballot HOF in.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess I need to stop fking about this these judges and get the KO next time...in...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

8 already? Whoever gets who, that's 4 crazy fights


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I want CupCake. I've been training some new techniques and I want to Tank Abbott this bitch to get the momentum rolling.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Love this card... sign me up for that title shot after i beat Clyde tonight


Your on. You deserve the title shot on current form, and for trolling Clyde with fake picks at UFN 75


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in, I need an easy win so I call out Clyde.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I'm in, I need an easy win so I call out Clyde.


Clyde wont take that fight I bet, he wont want back to back losses.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I want the dude at his best for this one. Your mine, playboy.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'll take Clyde...provided he doesn't test positive for Viagra :thumbsup:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Not a fan of picking prelims because right now I have no idea.. but why not, I'm in!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sign me up please. I'll fight whoever wants some.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Andrus said:


> Sign me up please. I'll fight whoever wants some.


Ill take u on ,have nothing better to do since Hixxy keeps running and fighting the same rotation of 5-5 nubs


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Ill take u on ,have nothing better to do since Hixxy keeps running and fighting the same rotation of 5-5 nubs


I've only fought Joabbuac once before, and on that occasion I was unable to send my picks in and lost the fight. He's deserves the shot, and I get to avenge that loss.

Not that I have to justify myself, but my last 6 fights have been like this, with my opponents record.. So 50% of my last 6 fights have been against winning records. What about you?

John8204 35-24 WON
Clyde 6-6 - WON
Clyde 5-6 - LOSS
dudeabides 45-51 - WON
boatoar 33-10 - WON
boatoar 33-9 - WON


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I've only fought Joabbuac once before, and on that occasion I was unable to send my picks in and lost the fight. He's deserves the shot, and I get to avenge that loss.
> 
> Not that I have to justify myself, but my last 6 fights have been like this, with my opponents record.. So 50% of my last 6 fights have been against winning records. What about you?
> 
> ...


ehh me beating Dudes twice in a row is better than Clyde and john put together, than i think i lost to John by like 5 points on a trash card and just beat Liddelenko.
But you keep on fighting Clyde and john lol let me know when you ready to give me my 3rd belt. Let's see how long u can duck me.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> ehh me beating Dudes twice in a row is better than Clyde and john put together, *than i think i lost to John by like 5 points on a trash card and just beat Liddelenko.*
> But you keep on fighting Clyde and john lol let me know when you ready to give me my 3rd belt. Let's see how long u can duck me.


Interesting what does it say that I beat you four times in a row?

UFC 175 - Won - BKnmax 97 to 93 (28-18)
FOX 8 - Won - Bknmax 189 to 126 (19-11)
FOX 7 - Won - Bknmax 153 to 133 (17-11)
UFC 153 - Won - Bknmax 216 to 169 (13-7)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> ehh me beating Dudes twice in a row is better than Clyde and john put together, than i think i lost to John by like 5 points on a trash card and just beat Liddelenko.
> But you keep on fighting Clyde and john lol let me know when you ready to give me my 3rd belt. Let's see how long u can duck me.


No disrespect to dudeabides but beating him twice in a row is not better than Clyde and john put together, your talking out of your arse there.

I bet if you had beaten john by 5 points would wouldn't be calling it a trash card...

And i dont duck anybody, i think thats pretty clear to see...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> No disrespect to dudeabides but beating him twice in a row is not better than Clyde and john put together, your talking out of your arse there.
> 
> I bet if you had beaten john by 5 points would wouldn't be calling it a trash card...
> 
> And i dont duck anybody, i think thats pretty clear to see...


Yah ok lol dudes has like 80 wins them put together is like 13 , experience over nubs . Like I said my last 4 win ( highest scorer ) another win , than a loss to John aka lucky Uriah hall ( rematch would be much different ) and than a win again . That's called ducking can I see johns last for 4? Also you losing to him means nothing to me fighters shouldn't be able to pick fights otherwise they end of fighting same 5-5 nubs the whole time and avoid the real champs.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Interesting what does it say that I beat you four times in a row?
> 
> UFC 175 - Won - BKnmax 97 to 93 (28-18)
> FOX 8 - Won - Bknmax 189 to 126 (19-11)
> ...


So what I was highest scorer like 3 cards ago didnt see u , u just got lucky especially that 4 point win. What's your last 4 ? That's more interesting to me.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Yah ok lol dudes has like 80 wins them put together is like 13 , experience over nubs . Like I said my last 4 win ( highest scorer ) another win , than a loss to John aka lucky Uriah hall ( rematch would be much different ) and than a win again . That's called ducking can I see johns last for 4? Also you losing to him means nothing to me fighters shouldn't be able to pick fights otherwise they end of fighting same 5-5 nubs the whole time and avoid the real champs.


John keeps drawing the same guys over and over again, but John doesn't care for a title shot John just doesn't think Dudeabides is better than John, John doesn't think John is better than Dudeabides. John is just tired of drawing Boatoar and Dudeabides for I believe the 12th time. John would be happy to beat you for a fifth time.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> John keeps drawing the same guys over and over again, but John doesn't care for a title shot John just doesn't think Dudeabides is better than John, John doesn't think John is better than Dudeabides. John is just tired of drawing Boatoar and Dudeabides for I believe the 12th time. John would be happy to beat you for a fifth time.


U say that like I haven't beaten people 4 times lol good job John , what's your last 4 John ? Do you like losing a lot John ?how many wins do you have John ? How many titles do you have John ? Gg


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> So what I was highest scorer like 3 cards ago didnt see u , u just got lucky especially that 4 point win. What's your last 4 ? That's more interesting to me.


2-1-1 with two highest scores

Boatoar - Tie 129 to 129(highest score)
Hixxy - loss 104 to 98 (we had all the same picks)
Joabacca - win 197 to 137(highest score)
Stun Gun - win 132 to 126

And I've held the belt 3 or 4 times


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 2-1-1 with two highest scores
> 
> Boatoar - Tie 129 to 129(highest score)
> Hixxy - loss 104 to 98 (we had all the same picks)
> ...


It's not bad 3-1 is better though I have held ties with being the highest scorer nothing special


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Yah ok lol dudes has like 80 wins them put together is like 13 , experience over nubs . Like I said my last 4 win ( highest scorer ) another win , than a loss to John aka lucky Uriah hall ( rematch would be much different ) and than a win again . That's called ducking can I see johns last for 4? Also you losing to him means nothing to me fighters shouldn't be able to pick fights otherwise they end of fighting same 5-5 nubs the whole time and avoid the real champs.


So what your basically saying is that a 80-80 record is better than a 40-0 record?

john and boatoar have a combined record of 79-37 and i have beaten both recently so dont give me the 'nubs' comment.

Whos more deserving of a title shot than Joab currently then?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> It's not bad 3-1 is better though I have held ties with being the highest scorer nothing special


3-1 is lucky I would have also won those fights, I would have also won those matches against Liddellianenko and Dudeabides.

John8204 129 Bknmax 114 to Liddellianenko 111
John8204 197 Bknmax 162 to dudeabides 106
Bknmax 150 John8204 132 to dudeabides 131


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> So what your basically saying is that a 80-80 record is better than a 40-0 record?
> 
> john and boatoar have a combined record of 79-37 and i have beaten both recently so dont give me the 'nubs' comment.
> 
> Whos more deserving of a title shot than Joab currently then?


i wasn't comparing boatoar , i sad Dudes wins are better then Clydes and Johns so yes 80 is better then 20 ,and he already fought you recently lol and i have a better record take a guess who deserves the shot more. Doesn't matter anyways i will have the belt at UFC 192 either way and then give John his rematch he has been beginning for.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 3-1 is lucky I would have also won those fights, I would have also won those matches against Liddellianenko and Dudeabides.
> 
> John8204 129 Bknmax 114 to Liddellianenko 111
> John8204 197 Bknmax 162 to dudeabides 106
> Bknmax 150 John8204 132 to dudeabides 131


yah especially the 150 one lol u def won that one ,you got lucky on a couple of cards against me relax i will give you the rematch someday when you and hixxy stop running from the best.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> i wasn't comparing boatoar , i sad Dudes wins are better then Clydes and Johns so yes 80 is better then 20 ,and he already fought you recently lol and i have a better record take a guess who deserves the shot more. Doesn't matter anyways i will have the belt at UFC 192 either way and then give John his rematch he has been beginning for.


Well for one dudeabides has 48 wins, not 80..

And john and Clyde have a combined record of 42-33-1 and dudeabides record is 48-53-1... 

So dudeabides has 6 more wins but 20 more losses... So how is that better?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> and he already fought you recently


When i fought Joab 'recently' i didn't have the belt, and he beat me because i was unable to send my picks in (my own fault, not taking anything away from him). So with his current form why would i not want to avenge that loss?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Bknmax said:


> Ill take u on ,have nothing better to do since Hixxy keeps running and fighting the same rotation of 5-5 nubs


Sweet :thumb02: Fight on


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> yah especially the 150 one lol u def won that one ,you got lucky on a couple of cards against me relax i will give you the rematch someday when you and hixxy stop running from the best.


Sorry but I own you, 4-0 in 4 matches you are actually the easiest opponent I have ever faced and I would love to beat you for a 5th time as it's been 2 years.

And the "best" came in 8th in the last event.

I frankly I like you more than Joabaccu and would love to see you get a title shot, but if Hixxy wants Joa he gets Joa.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Well for one dudeabides has 48 wins, not 80..
> 
> And john and Clyde have a combined record of 42-33-1 and dudeabides record is 48-53-1...
> 
> So dudeabides has 6 more wins but 20 more losses... So how is that better?


i fought a guy twice who has a 40 record that would be 80 , and then won again , you are just fighting someone that you lost to recently and before that guys who can't even match up Dudes record combined. 
It's all about the W this isn't real MMA half of my losses could of been wins even my one tie i was the highest scorer so guys who have 3-1 are better then 2-1 especially if u just fought them. You are just preventing the inevitable you can't run for long.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Sorry but I own you, 4-0 in 4 matches you are actually the easiest opponent I have ever faced and I would love to beat you for a 5th time as it's been 2 years.
> 
> And the "best" came in 8th in the last event.
> 
> I frankly I like you more than Joabaccu and would love to see you get a title shot, but if Hixxy wants Joa he gets Joa.


sure you would of def loved me on that 150 card , and the 39 other wins i have :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> i fought a guy twice who has a 40 record that would be 80 , and then won again , you are just fighting someone that you lost to recently and before that guys who can't even match up Dudes record combined.
> It's all about the W this isn't real MMA half of my losses could of been wins even my one tie i was the highest scorer so guys who have 3-1 are better then 2-1 especially if u just fought them. You are just preventing the inevitable you can't run for long.



Like i posted in another thread, this is my record after returning from quite a long spell of not playing

UFC 184 - Lost - Dudeabides - 117-121
UFC 185 - Lost - Joabbuac - 0-168
UFC ON FOX 15 - Won - Cupcake - 136-80
UFC 186 - Won - Dudeabides - 224-222
UFC 187 - Won - John8204 - 147-135
UFC 188 - Won - boatoar - 103-91 WON BELT
UFC 189 - Won - boatoar - 140-121 DEFENDED BELT
UFC ON FOX 16 - Won - dudeabides - 145-130 NON TITLE FIGHT
UFC 190 - Lost - ClydebankBlitz - 168-171 LOST BELT
UFN 73 - Won - ClydebankBlitz - 206-170 WON BELT
UFC 191 - Won - John8204 - 104-98 RETAIN BELT

One unavenged defeat, and Joab is 3-1 in his last 4 fights, on a 3 fight win streak and one of his wins against you.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Like i posted in another thread, this is my record after returning from quite a long spell of not playing
> 
> UFC 184 - Lost - Dudeabides - 117-121
> UFC 185 - Lost - Joabbuac - 0-168
> ...


LoL like i said keep on ducking me ,keep on fighting the Clydes and the Johns of this world :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> LoL like i said keep on ducking me ,keep on fighting the Clydes and the Johns of this world :thumbsup:


john and boatoar both have winning records unlike yourself, and Clyde had a title shot and beat me and was man enough to give me an imediate rematch. If i beat Joab and you win your fight at 192 then we will talk.

Oh and the 'johns' that keep beating you?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> john and boatoar both have winning records unlike yourself, and Clyde had a title shot and beat me and was man enough to give me an imediate rematch. If i beat Joab and you win your fight at 192 then we will talk.
> 
> Oh and the 'johns' that keep beating you?


lol talk i will be the official Champ with a score better then you , u running and losing to other people doesn't hide the fact that i have more wins then all of them. like i said the W is what matters not that they got lucky at random cards lol great ,keep having your rematches with the 10 wins nubs


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> lol talk i will be the official Champ with a score better then you , u running and losing to other people doesn't hide the fact that i have more wins then all of them. like i said the W is what matters not that they got lucky at random cards lol great ,keep having your rematches with the 10 wins nubs


You have more losses than all of them aswell. You high again


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> lol talk i will be the official Champ with a score better then you , u running and losing to other people doesn't hide the fact that i have more wins then all of them. like i said the W is what matters not that they got lucky at random cards lol great ,keep having your rematches with the 10 wins nubs


Jeez you really love that 5 win's you have over me, but you do know that's from the head start you had not being more active than me.



> Main Event
> 
> sillywillybubba (10-2) vs Machida Karate (9-5)
> 
> ...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

God look at my record on that, i started off so poorly...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Jeez you really love that 5 win's you have over me, but you do know that's from the head start you had not being more active than me.


yah i also love that in some of my losses i had better scores than you so u playing that card is funny.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> You have more losses than all of them aswell. You high again


in half my losses i got higher scores then you i just happened to get unlucky with the opponent, you should smoke something your concentrating to much on the negatives .


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> yah i also love that in some of my losses i had better scores than you so u playing that card is funny.


That I would be 3-1 if I fought the guys you fought or that I would be 3-1 if I only fought you?

Which is more hilarious? :confused02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> in half my losses i got higher scores then you i just happened to get unlucky with the opponent, you should smoke something your concentrating to much on the negatives .


Are you sure you haven't just made that up?

So in half of your losses, we will go with 25 as you have lost 49, you are saying you scored higher than me..

If you have taken the time to work all that out then im sure you have it to post as proof?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> frankly I like you more than Joabaccu and would love to see you get a title shot, but if Hixxy wants Joa he gets Joa.



Heeey... I was calling for your title shot when you deserved one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Heeey... I was calling for your title shot when you deserved one.


No posting false pics Joab.. Although i will tell you im picking Gus by submission in the 9th round.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> No posting false pics Joab.. Although i will tell you im picking Gus by submission in the 9th round.


Ha, you have my word. Id love to fight for the title on this card, so many great 50-50 fights... i don't even know my own picks right now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Heeey... I was calling for your title shot when you deserved one.


I am saying you should get the title shot, because Hixxy wants that fight and it makes sense.

You never listen.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> That I would be 3-1 if I fought the guys you fought or that I would be 3-1 if I only fought you?
> 
> Which is more hilarious? :confused02:


i meant all of my losses lol, like for example take te tie that i have since i was the highest scorer you and Hixxy would of been both rocked but i happened to tie him.So i could easily have over 55 wins get it?



hixxy said:


> Are you sure you haven't just made that up?
> 
> So in half of your losses, we will go with 25 as you have lost 49, you are saying you scored higher than me..
> 
> If you have taken the time to work all that out then im sure you have it to post as proof?


it's just common sense i know some cards i had a better score than u but lost.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

boatoar said:


> I want the dude at his best for this one. Your mine, playboy.


You got it man but here comes the :fight02: and, heh, this thread sure has blown up since last night when I was last on gotta sort through a few pages to see who wants who and put up those matchups.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Haha, thanks man. I feel like I lost a step over my last 10, but the last fight against John was pretty good actually. 

Now to get them wins back. Even with my "poor" streak, I've still got a decent cushion in overall win % versus all these guys in-fighting.

That title will be back where it belongs soon enough. Just gotta mash up the help on my way up there


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I've been put against Clyde...has he had his PED test for "Viagra" yet?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He failed his drug test for estrogen tablets, hopefully the commission wont laugh at him too hard


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He failed his drug test for estrogen tablets, hopefully the commission wont laugh at him too hard


LOL that's a lie!!!

He doesn't need tablets to have elevated Estrogen


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> it's just common sense i know some cards i had a better score than u but lost.


No evidence to back it up so didn't happen..

Its just common sense that your talking out of your arse


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> No evidence to back it up so didn't happen..
> 
> Its just common sense that your talking out of your arse


well let's see first it was like this 
1. 6-2 sillywillybubba 1050 pts.
2. 6-3 SpoKen 1156 pts.
3. 6-3 BobbyCooper 973 pts.
4. 6-3 Toxic 902 pts.
5. 5-2 G_Land 917 pts.
6. 5-3-1 Walker 1031 pts.
7. 5-4 Machida Karate 938 pts.
8. 5-4 matin_32 930 pts.
9. 4-1 Guymay 642 pts.
10. 4-1 Bknmax 454 pts.

And then 
14. 5-5 Bknmax 1005 pts.
15. 5-6 Killstarz 1103 pts.

While u were
20. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.
21. 4-8 KryOnicle 1147 pts.
22. 4-9-1 hixxy 1511 pts.
23. 4-10 attention 1538 pts.

If u can help me out in finding my scores for my losses i bet i had a better score than you in some,either way you can consider my score to be like 60 wins if i only fought a bunch of Hixxy's


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> LOL that's a lie!!!
> 
> He doesn't need tablets to have elevated Estrogen


I guess that's why they call him clyde "feminine side" joe rogan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake, I find that insult very offensive and disgusting and I request that you don't make that kind of joke about me on the forums anymore.




Furthermore, my CPL is going to absolutely destroy the arsehole of your CPL and potentially ejaculate inside it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> well let's see first it was like this
> 1. 6-2 sillywillybubba 1050 pts.
> 2. 6-3 SpoKen 1156 pts.
> 3. 6-3 BobbyCooper 973 pts.
> ...


So based on what you have just posted, you averaged 90.8 points per CPL and i averaged 107.9 points per CPL. And my record was awful then, so you were winning CPLS with far less points then i was losing CPLS..

Thank you very much.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 192 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is a Super Heavyweight... he hails from parts unkown... Joabbuac! And ... Fighting out of the red corner! ... this man is known as 'England Elite'... hailing from England..... he is... the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... hixxy!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*hixxy* (50-30-3) vs *Joabbuac* (6-4)

The sign ups are still open til the fights start Saturday night. There is an even number now so if everybody send their picks we'd need two more signups to make a matchup.

Main Card
*
boatoar* (34-12-1) vs *dudeabides* (48-53-1)
*ClydebankBlitz* (7-8) vs *CupCake* (7-11)
*Bknmax* (40-49-1) vs *Andrus* (14-23)
*John8204* (35-25-1) vs *Leed* (0-0)
*Couchwarrior* (3-2) vs *AlanS* (10-3)










*Remember to send your picks in a PM Saturday Oct. 3rd by 6:00 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Now its official i hope you know what you are walking into Joabbuac.. No one defeats me to 0 and gets away with it.

Im taking nothing away from you the first time we fought, but i was unable to send my picks, my own fault, who knows what the outcome would have been if i had sent picks. I may have beaten you, i may not have done.

But what i know will happen this time round is that i will beat you, and nobody or nothing will take that away from me. The defeat will be avenged, the belt will be defended and then i can move on.

You deserved the title shot no matter what anybody says, i dont go out looking for easy fights, so enjoy the occasion and dont be to upset when you lose.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> So based on what you have just posted, you averaged 90.8 points per CPL and i averaged 107.9 points per CPL. And my record was awful then, so you were winning CPLS with far less points then i was losing CPLS..
> 
> Thank you very much.


Sorry buddy just shows that half my losses should be wins if I fought the same scrubs u did back then since I have more points than u now and we started about the same time according to u . So it's just about the match ups


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You not sending any picks took the shine off my win, won with the top score no less... that made this personal, i need to prove beyond all doubt that i can beat you. This is what i will do. 

But if i do lose... Im blaming the TRT ban.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Sorry buddy just shows that half my losses should be wins if I fought the same scrubs u did back then since I have more points than u now and we started about the same time according to u . So it's just about the match ups


Out of respect to Joab, our conversation is over since the card has now been announced.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> You not sending any picks took the shine off my win, won with the top score no less... that made this personal, i need to prove beyond all doubt that i can beat you. This is what i will do.
> 
> But if i do lose... Im blaming the TRT ban.


I wouldn't blame the TRT ban, id blame your picks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joab Vs Hixxy is like Diego Sanchez Vs Diego Sanchez. The judges are going to kill themselves rather than pick one of the guys to gift a decision to.

John did his little faux callout in one of the threads but ran up to dudeabides like "Srsly though. I just wanted not be on the first fight on the card. If I get on my knees right now and give you an auld handy jay, is it alright if I fight some 0-0 guy in the co-main event". Dudeabides looked at him with a sullen gaze, and slowly unzipped his trousers. John got to pumping first and after wiping off the corner of his thumb on his cheap Primark Dunlop t-shirt, he said "So we're good right". Dude tucked himself back in and said "Naaaaah, you're first on the card you fking loser" and walked off.

After I slay this orc bitch who's so bad at picking guys that she just straight up switched to girls, I want my rematches with Joabie jabber and England's Elite 4 (I beat the Elite 4 with nothing but a Feraligator bitch), I'm gonna be sitting on top of the throne with that belt firmly wrapped around my signature.

And the entire time all of this happens John and bknmax will probably be taking turns giving dude handjobs and still being on the prelims.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Diego Sanchez should fight Cathal Pendred.. I bet they would score it 29-28 Leonard Garcia.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this thread is going to go down as the most golden CPL thread of all time.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I think this thread is going to go down as the most golden CPL thread of all time.


lol yeah the trash talk is simply delicious


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Out of respect to Joab, our conversation is over since the card has now been announced.


You can respect Joab all u want i'm just stating facts you have been running from me like 14 fights :thumb02:



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Joab Vs Hixxy is like Diego Sanchez Vs Diego Sanchez. The judges are going to kill themselves rather than pick one of the guys to gift a decision to.
> 
> John did his little faux callout in one of the threads but ran up to dudeabides like "Srsly though. I just wanted not be on the first fight on the card. If I get on my knees right now and give you an auld handy jay, is it alright if I fight some 0-0 guy in the co-main event". Dudeabides looked at him with a sullen gaze, and slowly unzipped his trousers. John got to pumping first and after wiping off the corner of his thumb on his cheap Primark Dunlop t-shirt, he said "So we're good right". Dude tucked himself back in and said "Naaaaah, you're first on the card you fking loser" and walked off.
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up late again C'warrior! It's you against UFC_OWNS about to be on the card. He was the stand-in, that's why John is vs Leed cause UFC owns was nice enough to be the stand in and a new player wouldn't have to. That's the real story, unlike Clyde's fanfic story.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If Clyde put as much effort into his CPL picks as he does into his fantasy stories he might actually win a few more bless him.

The last thing i am thinking about on fight week is dudeabides wanking off other guys.. Thats a bit strange..


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Joab Vs Hixxy is like Diego Sanchez Vs Diego Sanchez. The judges are going to kill themselves rather than pick one of the guys to gift a decision to.
> 
> John did his little faux callout in one of the threads but ran up to dudeabides like "Srsly though. I just wanted not be on the first fight on the card. If I get on my knees right now and give you an auld handy jay, is it alright if I fight some 0-0 guy in the co-main event". Dudeabides looked at him with a sullen gaze, and slowly unzipped his trousers. John got to pumping first and after wiping off the corner of his thumb on his cheap Primark Dunlop t-shirt, he said "So we're good right". Dude tucked himself back in and said "Naaaaah, you're first on the card you fking loser" and walked off.
> 
> ...


Cheers playboy this shit was funny. 

Give yourself more credit, though. You claim to be "the 45%" when you've actually won a miraculous 46.7% to date.

We may have a 50/50 candidate coming this Saturday. Shit son, we may have to re-open the FUEL TV prelims over here in North America to accommodate such ascendancy. You're well on your way to carving out a successful little niche in the annals of MMA mediocrity. A little more work to do of course. Cupcake may be of little resistance, but lately she's been on that Cyborg diet and you may have bitten off more than you can chew...er...lick..er...deepthroat? I digress...

If/when you gain your white belt holla atcha boy. I'll be sitting at the big boy's table telling tales of my second 10 fight winning streak versus guys you lose to weekly while they have their hands tied behind their backs allowing you to play in whichever way you want. Seems you're a big fan of the man on man hj, yet get ko'd before the grand finale every time. 

Here's how the convo really went:

Clydestankspritz: "Dude, please grant me another unwarranted title shot, my Sonnen schtick can only take for so long, before a 12-30 record will reek like between my cheeks before my weekly colonic. I need to have my time in the sun(nen) and extend such tomfoolery ad infinitum! 
Dude: "Get the fack out of here, ya muppet. Or do you prefer bellend?"
Cly: "I shall polish thee knob with exuberant fervour, my liege! Just one last shot at undeserved gold."
Dude: "You bit me last time, and that's it ya demented perv. You're up against cakes. Ain't nothing to bite off there. I think. She can take care of herself in any case. Good luck, you'll need it."
Cly: "A potentially winnable match! Oh my, you have done me proud my fearless leader. I won't let you down. I'll be back tomorrow evening to finish my chores."
Dude: "I shipped a dozen tacos last night during a crazy fiesta w this hot new number I'm seeing. The toilet was obliterated after dinner. Here's your toothbrush."

And I'm bored.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Boy you guys really don't have dude's voice down at all.

Clyde "Do you want a handy dude"
Dudeabides "This Agression will not stand man"
Clyde "You can finish on the rug"
Dudeabides "Naw the rug really ties the room together"
Clyde "C'mon I'm a lonely sad little muppet"
Dudeabides "Yeah well you know that's just like your opinion man"


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm ah, digging John's style there. He's got the whole realistic thing going on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You see, this is why I'm getting screwed over. Ever since I let the media know that dude throws me bonus money every event, he's been trying to match me up with people he knows are going to cheat. None the less, I still managed to prevail every time had it not been for bad judge's decisions but none the less, I still stand as the best competitors you guys will ever see.

I'm so good at picking I just got a PM from Mike Wolfe.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its pick day for me today.

The training camp is over, just gotta slot in the winners and away we go.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Card needs to be updated again dude


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Card needs to be updated again dude


i see u are a fan of Felice new photo shoot :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Card needs to be updated again dude


I just did, bummer that Johny couldn't cut it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> i see u are a fan of Felice new photo shoot :thumbsup:


Who isn't :dunno: not normally a huge fan, but she looks fantastic.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I had Johny via 24th round sleeper hold as my top pick aswell


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Picks sent in!

I'm ready for battle!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

lmao. That gif is so classic.

Oh Ric Flair you crazy sonofabitch!

I just heard about Hendricks, and am disappointed. Sucks for his and Tyron's fans all stoked with tickets having that happen the day before. 

Oh welp, the show must go on. Dude I'll send my picks around noon tomorrow. I'm drinking tonight and although my drunk pick record isn't horrific, it's also just me picking cool names like at the track.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If anyone else wants to sign up and go against Couchwarrior, Owns is busy/scared about sending picks. We could use a replacement or Couchwarrior would just have to get one pick right to win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake's gonna lose cause Ric Flair didn't elbow drop his jacket in that gif.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

To kick up the excitement:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> CupCake's gonna lose cause Ric Flair didn't elbow drop his jacket in that gif.


Pahahaaaa....get outta here....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I love this card, i could easily see my self getting barely anything right... or nearly everything right. Nearly every fight is really close.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I love this card, i could easily see my self getting barely anything right... or nearly everything right. Nearly every fight is really close.


Agreed, I had a bitch of a time making the picks, only one fight I am actually confident on.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> If anyone else wants to sign up and go against Couchwarrior, Owns is busy/scared about sending picks. We could use a replacement or Couchwarrior would just have to get one pick right to win.


I'll step in if needed. Always loved the CPL events.

I'll do my picks in an hour as I'm at work and about to step out on patrol.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

AlanS said:


> I'll do my picks in an hour as I'm at work and about to step out on *patrol.*


Start from 17seconds


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

AlanS said:


> I'll step in if needed. Always loved the CPL events.
> 
> I'll do my picks in an hour as I'm at work and about to step out on patrol.


Thanks! I put you in the matchup against the Couchwarrior.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The champ is here.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> The champ is here.


Yes... he is.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just polishing off my picks Joab. You here for the night?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Went with Pesta on the first fight... Got Cariaso UD here.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Didn't realize the prelims had already started. Caught the end of Lewis smashing up Pesta after turning on fight pass. 

Got about an hour and a half before I leave for the game.

I'd never heard of Pesta, looked him up online and just decided Lewis could eventually get that tko. Wish it was the second, but a win's a win, especially when taking a betting underdog.

Let's go mini Pettis.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Went with Pesta on the first fight... Got Cariaso UD here.


Ditto on both, hope we get to redeem ourselves on a poor start.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Barring a 3rd round collapse, Pettis has been dominating this fight quite comprehensively. 

Too bad I had no faith after his brainfart in his last bout and put him at the bottom of my list with Lewis.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be 0-2.. Not sure of Joabs picks.. Heres mine

Daniel Cormier vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Cormier UD

Ali Bagautinov vs. Joseph Benavidez - Benavidez UD

Sage Northcutt vs. Francisco Trevino - Northcutt TKO 1

Shawn Jordan vs. Ruslan Magomedov - Magomedov KO 1

Ryan Bader vs. Rashad Evans - Evans UD

Jessica Eye vs. Julianna Pena - Pena UD

Daniel Hooker vs. Yair Rodriguez - Rodriguez UD

Angela Hill vs. Rose Namajunas - Namajunas SUB 2

Alan Jouban vs. Albert Tumenov - Tumenov TKO 2

Derrick Lewis vs. Viktor Pesta - Pesta UD

Chris Cariaso vs. Sergio Pettis - Cariaso UD

Islam Makhachev vs. Adriano Martins - Martins UD


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Just polishing off my picks Joab. You here for the night?


Yeah, ill be around... 

Here are my actual not bullshit real not fake picks. 

Sage Northcutt UD
Alexander Gustafsson UD
Joseph Benavidez UD
Rose Namajunas SUB 1
Yair Rodriguez UD
Julianna Pena UD
Albert Tumenov KO 3
Sergio Pettis UD
Ryan Bader UD
Islam Makhachev UD
Viktor Pesta KO 3
Shawn Jordan KO 1


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

If Jordan beats Magomedov (whom I took reluctantly), dude and my battle could come down to Evans/Bader. I decided ring rust and Bader's relative ascent were enough to take a swing w Darth. Evans at 85 is better than Bader at 100% in my estimation, but I'm thinking we may only get Evans at 80 or less today. I like Rashad though, so I won't be upset if I'm wrong. 

Dude has Suga as his top pick, so that's a huge swing.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah, ill be around...
> 
> Here are my actual not bullshit real not fake picks.
> 
> ...


Quite a few different picks, i like that.

And if the fight is still in the balance come the main event id rather lose and Gus win the title, and i mean that, being from England and a big fan of Gus, id love him to win the belt.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Quite a few different picks, i like that.
> 
> And if the fight is still in the balance come the main event id rather lose and Gus win the title, and i mean that, being from England and a big fan of Gus, id love him to win the belt.


That might end up being the big decider, you having DC top of your list and me having Gus 2nd. Having Gus 2nd considering his odds is a bit mental on my part... but ya no, death or glory.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ahhh shit, here comes surfer boy. I think I bought into the hype a bit much here, as did everyone. -450 coming into his ufc debut just over a month after Dana saw him in the Legacy cage. 

Trevino is tough, too. Coming off his first ever loss, I expect him to be an extremely tough out, but took Sage by 2nd round KO for the excitement factor.

Decision is likelier, but I want that drama! Let's go young gun.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending picks you guys, got everybody's and will put up the results with picks and keep updating it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh yeah Trevino is a really bad fighter... but he was so damn tough in his debut.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

And We Have A New Star!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Time to get hyped


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sage was always gonna win early in the first, was a no brainer.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

2-1 right now, would be beating both guys in the title fight.

1.) Northcutt - Sub 1
2.) Pena - UD
3.) Benavidez - Sub 2
4.) Jouban - UD
5.) Namajunis - Sub1
6.) Evans - UD
7.) Cormier - UD
8.) Rodriguez- TKO 2
9.) Jordan - TKO 1
10.) Pesta - UD
11.) Machachev - TKO 2
12.) Pettis - UD


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ I have never actually checked how this is be scored... But don't i have more points than you?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd ask A Cup to post her picks but I no longer trust you fools.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> ^^ I have never actually checked how this is be scored... But don't i have more points than you?


You have 45 so far and so does john i believe..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How did Sage look? Internet's too shite for the early prelims.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He looked like a killer to me.. Fast, relentless, good elbows from the top. Trevino thought it was an early stoppage but Herb Dean made the right call.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I bet they replay it on tv at some point tonight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> I bet they replay it on tv at some point tonight.


Ha yeah handn't thought of that but good call. Id bet alot of money on that they do!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How did Sage look? Internet's too shite for the early prelims.


Like the male version of Paige VanZant, just hopped on him and blitzed Trevino till the ref pulled him off.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What page you posting the results on sageabides?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Like the male version of Paige VanZant, just hopped on him and blitzed Trevino till the ref pulled him off.


So nothing like Paige VanZant?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Id do Namajunas.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 192 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Lewis TKO 3
> Pettis UD
> Northcutt TKO 1
> Namajunas Sub 1
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy (51-30-3) vs Joabbuac (6-5)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... STILL... the... champion... of the Championship Pick 'em League... hixxy!!

He won 202 to 194!!! FOTN!

Here is your belt, ...
*









*
Main Card

boatoar (35-12-1) vs dudeabides (48-54-1)
Fight won by boatoar 231 to 201! 

ClydebankBlitz (8-8) vs CupCake (7-12)
Fight won by ClydebankBlitz 239 to 103! SOTN!

Bknmax (41-49-1) vs Andrus (14-24)
Fight won by Bknmax 220 to 170! KOTN!

John8204 (35-26-1) vs Leed (1-0)
Fight won by Leed 177 to 155!

Couchwarrior (3-3) vs AlanS (11-3)
Fight won by AlanS 220 to 196! 
*​
Thanks for playing everybody who sent their picks and did their best on a tough one. The high scorer was Clyde with 239.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Daniel Cormier vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Cormier UD *27*
> Ali Bagautinov vs. Joseph Benavidez - Benavidez UD *29*
> Sage Northcutt vs. Francisco Trevino - Northcutt TKO 1 *28*
> Shawn Jordan vs. Ruslan Magomedov - Magomedov KO 1 *19*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Sage Northcutt UD *22*
> Alexander Gustafsson UD :thumbsdown:
> Joseph Benavidez UD *28*
> Rose Namajunas SUB 1 *27*
> ...


boatoar


> Sage Northcutt KO 2 *27*
> Daniel Cormier UD *26*
> Julianna Pena SUB 2 *20*
> Islam Makhachev UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


dudeabides


> Rashad Evans UD :thumbsdown:
> Joseph Benavidez UD *29*
> Sage Northcutt UD *20*
> Daniel Cormier UD *24*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Yair Rodriguez by Unanimous Decision *30*
> Sage Northcutt by KO/TKO Round 1 *29*
> Rose Nama...Pat Barry's bird by Submission Round 1 *28*
> Joseph Benavidez by Unanimous Decision *27*
> ...


CupCake


> Daniel Cormier Sub Rnd 2 *22*
> Rashad Evans UD :thumbsdown:
> Joseph Benavidez UD *28*
> Julianna Pena Sub Rnd 1 *19*
> ...


Bknmax


> Daniel Cormier,Dec,U *27*
> Sage Northcutt,Sub,Round 2 *21*
> Ruslan Magomedov,TKO,Round 2 *20*
> Islam Makhachev,Dec,u :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Alexander Gustafsson KO 3rd :thumbsdown:
> Julianna Pena UD *29*
> Joseph Benavidez KO 2nd *20*
> Sage Northcutt KO 1st *27*
> ...


John8204


> 1.) Northcutt - Sub 1 *25*
> 2.) Pena - UD *29*
> 3.) Benavidez - Sub 2 *20*
> 4.) Jouban - UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Leed


> Daniel Cormier - SUB RD3 *22*
> Rashad Evans - UD :thumbsdown:
> Ruslan Magomedov - TKO RD2 *20*
> Joseph Benavidez - UD *27*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Daniel Cormier UD *27*
> 2. Sage Northcutt TKO2 *26*
> 3. Juliana Peña TKO1 *20*
> 4. Rose Namajunas UD *19*
> ...


AlanS


> Cormier TKO 2 *22*
> Bader UD *29*
> Pena UD *28*
> Namajunas Sub 2 *24*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yep...my picks will be going down the shitter tonight lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You got some big girl balls down there to pick Trevino CupCake.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> You got some big girl balls down there to pick Trevino CupCake.


Sage has a record that's padded as f*ck! I thought he'd get Octagon Jitters and flake out.

It's not about having balls down there, it's about me having nothing up there (pointing to head).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake just got terrified cause she's up against the big dog.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Theres the first replay of Sage and Onion.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> CupCake just got terrified cause she's up against the big dog.


Nah, I got given you instead.

But you keep dreaming sweetie :hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Nah, I got given you instead.
> 
> But you keep dreaming sweetie :hug:


Some day you'll be telling your adopted or turkey basted kids about the day you took on Clyde in the CPL.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Surprised theres not much love for Adrian Martins in this fight... Have i overlooked something?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Maaaaaaaaan just caught the replay of the Sage fight. There are VERY few even professional boxers who have as much power in their swarm as this kid had. He looked like Wanderlei with that attack which is nuts because he fights like Stephen Thompson otherwise.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Shiiit... Hixxy just dropped me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wooooooooooow that Martins KO was NASTY. Incredible connection


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For the record I'm back to what I do best and destroying my opponent. I'm breaking Cups like a waiter with parkinsons.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I call it hixxy 59 Joab 72 so far..

Ive got Cormier, Rashad and Magomedov and Joab has Gus, Bader and Jordan as different picks going forward.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That Jordan-Mago fight is pretty big looking at it, you have that high on your list.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> That Jordan-Mago fight is pretty big looking at it, you have that high on your list.


Im pretty confident in Rashad and Cormier, so can afford to drop the Jordan-Mago fight if needed.

Like i said, if it does go down to the main event im in a win win situation coz id give anything for Gus to walk away with the belt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For those I've got Bader and Cormier. Not too confident in either though. Gus is solid and I reckon Bader MIIIIIIGHT be too physical for Evans in 2015 but I see if can go either way so it's low on my list. Rodriguez is really only top fight left standing.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If Gus wins them im gonna run round my neighbourhood naked at 6am in the morning.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Great card, lots of finishes 

Takes the edge off such a poor performance on my part. If the fights were snooze-fests on top of losing then that would just take the piss.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

147 replies so far, we need to break the 200 reply mark in this thread, to be the CPL goat thread.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> 147 replies so far, we need to break the 200 reply mark in this thread, to be the CPL goat thread.


lol there's already more talk of 192 here than the 192 threads!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for keeping it interesting, and the picks on pg 13 are turning into some nice results.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah this is the thread to be in!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks to everybody for keeping it interesting, *and the picks on pg 13 are turning into some nice results*.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Man... i laughed so hard at that bit in Breaking Bad...

Gotta little bet on Jessica Eye, so i want to be wrong on this one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Great card, lots of finishes
> 
> Takes the edge off such a poor performance on my part. If the fights were snooze-fests on top of losing then that would just take the piss.


Just admit that you knew you couldnt compete with me and threw the card and we can all move along with our lives.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Man... i laughed so hard at that bit in Breaking Bad...
> 
> Gotta little bet on Jessica Eye, so i want to be wrong on this one.


It all went downhill for ol' Walter when he let that lady know what was going down.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

After the Pena fight, I'm just content I'm ending UFC 192 with more than 17 points :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive starting watching Breaking Bad, think ive got two episodes left of Season 1.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

My new Kitten Pickle does not like Bagitinov, almost took out my monitor.aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

(the aaaaaa was him)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and Joab have different picks in all three of the remaining fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Me and Joab have different picks in all three of the remaining fights.


and i have all 3 underdogs :/ didn't think this through.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> and i have all 3 underdogs :/ didn't think this through.


Youve got a 14 point lead atm if my maths are correct.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

boatoar and I've had some kinda fotn type thing going on, but I usually am on the short end of those and tonight isn't looking any different now that I noticed I caught him on the night where he picked the winners like rainman.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Mexican wave?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You got that one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

That should give me a 6 point lead..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just need Cormier to win now to retain my title even if Bader beats Rashad.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel like i have been chipping away with jabs for 4 rounds before getting badly rocked right at the end :laugh:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Like i said before, win win for me now. Id quite happily give you this belt in exchange for a Gus win!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Like i said before, win win for me now. Id quite happily give you this belt in exchange for a Gus win!


Me on the other hand... i am all in on this shit. This CPL plus £20 on Bader and £25 on Gus. 

Im gonna be nearly as sulky as Bknmax if this all goes wrong.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Im gonna be nearly as sulky as Bknmax if this all goes wrong.


Not possible


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Joab is 19 points ahead of me going into the main event..

DC wins i get minimum 22 points and Joab gets 0.

Gus wins and Joab wins the belt and i go running around my neighbourhood naked at 6am celebrating


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Not possible


u guys and your funny little scores, you are a very smart man to run away from me on a DC card.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I was so damn confident Gus would win this... Always get worried just before the fight though, full of self doubt.



Bknmax said:


> u guys and your funny little scores, you are a very smart man to run away from me on a DC card.


Damn.. hadn't checked other scores, you are killing it tonight, good stuff.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The goose just went flying


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Think you got this hixxy...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gutted, thought Gus had that..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

THAT is how you perform like a champion. None of you can do what I do come fight night and I just proved it once again.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like im gonna have Clyde and BK kissing my ass for the title shot at 193.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Looks like im gonna have Clyde and BK kissing my ass for the title shot at 193.


looks like u escaped a beating by running again ,let's see how long u can run again. You can fight Clyde he's more your type of fight anyways easy W after beating Cupcake rofl no offense Cupcake .
To Andrus sorry you had to face me but Hixxy bitched out so you had to take the beating no hard feelings.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn it. I just had to change my original pick Namajunas to Angela hill yesterday. Congrats Bknmax, According to my calculations you won 220-170


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Andrus said:


> Damn it. I just had to change my original pick Namajunas to Angela hill yesterday. Congrats Bknmax, According to my calculations you won 220-170


thanks , that beating was meant for Hixxy sorry u had to jump in :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> To Andrus sorry you had to face me but Hixxy bitched out so you had to take the beating no hard feelings.


Joab was the rightful challenger and took me to the wire, leaving it all in the octagon right up until the main event.

Great fight Joab, took me into deep waters and i would have quite happily given you the belt if Gus had won.. 



AND STILL..


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess I'm 1-0 now.. so who's next? :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Joab was the rightful challenger and took me to the wire, leaving it all in the octagon right up until the main event.
> 
> Great fight Joab, took me into deep waters and i would have quite happily given you the belt if Gus had won..
> 
> ...


lol whatever helps u sleep at night, we both know i am the rightful champ because u escaped a beating by fighting someone who u just fought recently. This is my belt u can challenge me for it whenever u want.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are done on pg 13... congrats to the still champ hixxy, my more than worthy opponent boatoar on his big win, and Clyde coming out with the top score.


Ok you know how it goes, the next CPL event for sure will be UFC 193 with Ronda in Australia on Nov. 14th. Hope to see you there, and if willing at one of these:

UFN 76 Oct. 24th



> Joseph Duffy vs. Dustin Poirier
> Stipe Miocic vs. Ben Rothwell
> Nicolas Dalby vs. Darren Till
> Paddy Holohan vs. Louis Smolka
> ...


UFN 77 Nov. 7th



> Vitor Belfort vs. Dan Henderson
> Patrick Cummins vs. Glover Teixeira
> Thomas Almeida vs. Anthony Birchak
> Clay Guida vs. Thiago Tavares
> ...


People into UFN 76: 1
People into UFN 77: 3


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> lol whatever helps u sleep at night, we both know i am the rightful champ because u escaped a beating by fighting someone who u just fought recently.


Snore..

Fighting someone i fought recently? It was March 14th, nearly 7 months ago, you been in a coma?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Snore..
> 
> Fighting someone i fought recently? It was March 14th, nearly 7 months ago, you been in a coma?


I will buy u some Nike shoes so u can go run fight Clyde again for what the 3rd time now while running from me for like 14 fights. 
If i was u i wouldn't want to fight me also because u would't have that belt now.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

77 looks the better card to me dude.



hixxy said:


> Snore..
> 
> Fighting someone i fought recently? It was March 14th, nearly 7 months ago, you been in a coma?


and on top of that... it didn't really even happen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dudeabides....if you read above bknmax endorsed me facing hixxy in the next title fight. Apparently he bought him some Air Max and now I'm the number one contender.

We all know none of these kids can compete with me. I smashed them for a reason. Guys out there like "Wow bknmax is doing good tonight" while not one guy is surprised Clyde comes out on top.

bkn is claiming to be the "rightful champ". We all know who still holds that title. ClydebankBlitz is the rightful number one contender and each and every one of you know it.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im in for 77.

High scoring card this one was.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Just finished the card. Lots of excellent bouts. Need to step up my finish/rd predictions; otherwise 11/12 looks pretty sweet. That one loss did cost me a $250 parlay though. Blah!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> 77 looks the better card to me dude.


Ok I put you down , let me know if that was just an obersvation or something. I only counted myself for 77 too, always feel sorry for those main card especially main event people they put on a fight pass only event.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

On a serious note, there were some great scoring on this card.. Will be an interesting few weeks..


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

hixxy said:


> On a serious note, there were some great scoring on this card.. Will be an interesting few weeks..


What's considered great in this game?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything above 150 i would say is good, over 200 is great. But thats just an opinion.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Couchwarrior for taking me on on such short notice, you had me worried early on as I had a slow start and you put up a hell of a fight.

I've challenged for the belt before, now I'm back to do the job right and take it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Ok I put you down , let me know if that was just an obersvation or something. I only counted myself for 77 too, always feel sorry for those main card especially main event people they put on a fight pass only event.


Consider me in for both... but if you were only going to do one, i would go for 77.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd do 193, but no Fight Night cards.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill defend at 193 no doubt. As for the FN cards, im not to sure..

Why not set up a Fight Night title that gets defended at Fight Night cards?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I will defend the belt that I won last night at ufc 193


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I will defend the belt that I won last night at ufc 193


What belt did you win last night? The talking bollocks belt


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> What belt did you win last night? The talking bollocks belt


U know what belt I won last night the one we're I get a higher score than u like I said I would , I will give u a chance to get it back at 193 though


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> U know what belt I won last night the one we're I get a higher score than u like I said I would , I will give u a chance to get it back at 193 though


So does that mean I'm the champ since I destroyed you on this card?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So does that mean I'm the champ since I destroyed you on this card?


lol destroyed , u got lucky on one card I drop bombs and W's every card. Like I said I will defend the belt I won yesterday at ufc 193 doesn't matter if it's against hixxy or u


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair the talking bollocks belt is better than the Strikeforce belt that he keeps bragging about.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair the talking bollocks belt is better than the Strikeforce belt that he keeps bragging about.


Lol yah ok my SF belt is priceless I have ufc belts but my SF belt no one will ever have  U are just jealous u weren't born yet when I was destroying peopl in SF and bellator , will u ever have 3 belts in 3 different organizTions ? Nope , I can give my autograph if u ask nicely .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You can have your autograph if I ask nicely? Not even you wants your own autograph.

You're old and washed up. Get the fk out of here with your "Demian Maia should be champ cause jiu jitsu always wins" ancient ass.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You can have your autograph if I ask nicely? Not even you wants your own autograph.
> 
> You're old and washed up. Get the fk out of here with your "Demian Maia should be champ cause jiu jitsu always wins" ancient ass.


This old washed up Champ is 4-1 his last 5 , me washed up is better than you at your prime. 
I destroyed legends and take souls , you are like Arlovski and i am Fedor, you think you are good till you get knocked the f out. and i can give u my autograph if u ask nicely so ask away


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ur all sleeping on the ape. I will be back for ufc 193 to prove myself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This card is coming up next week but so far no CPL because only one person wanted to do it:

UFN 76


> Joseph Duffy vs. Dustin Poirier
> Paddy Holohan vs. Louis Smolka
> Reza Madadi vs. Norman Parke
> Nicolas Dalby vs. Darren Till
> ...


This fight card is two weeks later and so far only 3 people are into it (and one matchup doesn't make such a great CPL)

UFN 77


> Vitor Belfort vs. Dan Henderson
> Patrick Cummins vs. Glover Teixeira
> Thomas Almeida vs. Anthony Birchak
> Piotr Hallmann vs. Alex Oliveira
> ...


There's still time to change your mind though. No worries and totally fine by me if you just want to wait for the next big one a week after fight night 77...

UFC 193


> Ronda Rousey vs. Holly Holm
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs. Valerie Letourneau
> Mark Hunt vs. Antonio Silva
> Uriah Hall vs. Robert Whittaker
> ...


:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll do them all...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ill do all 3 against Clyde...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm only doing 193, put me down for that


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Ill do all 3 against Clyde...


I'll do a number 2 on your chest.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'll do a number 2 on your chest.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im surprised Dana didn't ask me to headline the Dublin card..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He already has one Cathal Pendred on the card, he doesn't need another guy who relies on bullshit judge's decisions.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'll do a number 2 on your chest.


Quack. Quack.


----------

